# ET-732 Smoker Probe Question



## berninga87 (Mar 3, 2012)

Hey all, I finally broke down and ordered the ET-732 about ten minutes ago from Todd. I have a couple leave in thermos already but want this one to be able to remotely monitor my smoker temp as well. My main question is what is the best way to mount the smoker temp probe? I know not to lay it right on the grate, and I have seen others stick it through a potato, but to me that seems like it could throw off some inaccurate readings. Is there some sort of stand I can use? or could I just hang the probe in the middle so it doesn't touch anything? Just looking for suggestions, Thanks!


----------



## fishwrestler (Mar 3, 2012)

I just got the unit you are talking about and it come with a metal clip that you can hand the probe from a grate,. this worked out great for me

Robert


----------



## berninga87 (Mar 3, 2012)

That should work! Haha I never even realized it came with something like that. I just assumed it didn't I guess, thanks!


----------



## bama bbq (Mar 3, 2012)

My ET-73 came with a clip for the grill grate.  I have seen cork, wood with a hole drilled, a radish, potatoe, and a special tree from one of the temp controller vendors.


----------



## thestealth (Mar 7, 2012)

I left my probe clip at my cabin when I shut it down, so I've been using an old clothespin (not the spring loaded kind), works great.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 7, 2012)

The clip that comes with it works perfect.


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 7, 2012)

I lost one of the clips I had so I got a dowel and drilled a hole in it


----------



## mdboatbum (Mar 7, 2012)

The provided clip works very will for grill or smoker grates, but it's not wide enough for the grates in my oven. When I want to check my oven temp, I put it in the provided clip, then use a binder clip to attach that to the oven grate. Sets the probe away from the grate and stays out of the way of the food.


----------



## frosty (Mar 7, 2012)

You can use just about anything that doesn't transfer additional heat.  I've used all sorts of things, but the metal clip provided does an excellent job.

A friend even used a piece of folded cardboard and then just threw it away afterward, since we were smoking at about 225 degrees (F). 

Good luck with it.


----------



## berninga87 (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks for the replies everyone! I got it in the mail a couple days ago. Tonight I took it out and calibrated with boiling water and with ice water, and I'm happy to report it was dead on. I've got a 7 and an 8 pound butt going on sunday morning with a rack of spares joining around noon, hopefully to finish at a decent time that night. So I look forward to seeing how it performs over an all-day smoke.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 10, 2012)

I use the clip as well... But I weave the wire thru a couple of the slots in the grate first so that it wont fall out of the clip...  As far as the clip not fitting in your oven just bend the clip out bigger...

Keep your probes clean ...  DO NOT submerge them under water...  just rinse them real quick and scrub with a scouring pad...


----------



## viper1 (Mar 10, 2012)

I don't like the clip and prefer to put mine at the bottom of my meat. Usually just put thru the rack and let hang. Found its better for me if the cabinet probe isn't real close to any thing. Wall,meat,rack as it will pick radiant heat from them up also. When I hang bacon,ham or chicken I use a piece of 2x2 lumber and coil it around twice till it hangs the right height.


----------



## thelonerealtor (Mar 11, 2012)

I've tried the potato thing, but only once.  I believe the grill placement is best.


----------



## venture (Mar 12, 2012)

They come with a pretty neat little clip that fits the cast iron grates on my unit. I would recommend that method for the Maverick pit probe because it measures temps over the average of its length.

If you are using a meat type probe which measures only in the front inch or so, you could do something like this with a couple of pieces of 1X2.  One screw and a few punches with a drill will give you a swivel unit:







Good luck and good smoking.


----------

